# How the websites with dynamic content are updated



## prakashr85 (Jun 4, 2011)

Guys how the dynamic contents of websites are updated whether any automated tools are used to update contents of a page or every time manually open edit the page and update the content. For example take thehindu.com every minute or hour the page needs to be updated with new news whether they edit the page and update the news manually or use any tools which automate the news updation.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2011)

They generally use CMS. They just post the new post, or topic, or news and that's all, it's updated automatically.


----------



## buddyram (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess they also use AJAX, but i am not completely sure!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2011)

^^Yeah, they use Ajax, but that's programming thing / implementation level. @OP is not asking about that.


----------



## prakashr85 (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you please explain how does cms/ajax work with the updating contents automatically.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't bother with Ajax, it's programming level. If you are not much into programming, use CMS.

Some of the popular Open Source CMS are Joomla, Drupal, Wordpress etc.

Generally, with CMS, you don't need to bother with coding, just with the contents of the site. CMS makes the management of them easier.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 5, 2011)

prakashr85 said:


> Can you please explain how does cms/ajax work with the updating contents automatically.



XMLHttpRequest - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

